# Wie kann man FTP Port 21 schließen

## osprofi

Hi Gentoo Nutzer,

nach mehrmaligen Versuchen Pure-FTPD zu starten, erscheint immer die Nachricht : "Unable to start a standalone server : address already in use"

Ein Portscan zeigt an, dass Port 21 offen ist; 

Wie kann ich diesen Port schließen ?

Wie kann ich rauskriegen, welches FTP Programm diesen Port nutzt.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

osprofi

----------

## Haldir

man netstat

netstat -p oder so sollte die Programme mit anzeigen

----------

## Fauli

Als root:

```
lsof -i :21
```

----------

## osprofi

Hi,

leider kennt Gentoo Linux lsof nicht. Auch netstat --tcp o.ä. bringt keinen Port 21 mit einem Programmnamen. Was kann man noch tun ?

mfG

osprofi

----------

## Fauli

lsof ist im Paket sys-apps/lsof.

----------

## osprofi

Hallo Fauli,

ich erhalte folgende Ausgabe, beim Kommando lsof -i:21

Command  XINETD

PID             4586

User            root

FD               6u

Type             IPv4

Device        212128

Node          TCP

Name          *:ftp

Welches Program sollte ich jetzt wie schliessen ?

mfG

osprofi

----------

## Deever

Wie wärs, wenn du mal *etwas* Eigeninitiative an den Tag legen würdest? Dreimal darfst du raten: Existiert ein init-Skript für xinetd oder nicht? (Tipp: "Nein" ist die falsche Antwort)

SCNR,

/dev

----------

## Anarcho

Ja, das ist wohl war was dev so schreibt. Jemand der sich "osprofi" nennt sollte doch mehr initiative an den tag legen als "pcdummie", aber egal.

Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das du nicht weisst was xinetd ist. 

Das ist ein service der das programm welches am Port anworten soll erst bei bedarf startet. 

Du musst es nicht unbedingt ganz deaktivieren. 

Es gibt im configverzeichnis (ich meine es wäre /etc/xinetd/ ) bestimmt ein config file *ftp. Dort einfach disable auf true.

Aber bitte nächstes mal erstmal selber nachgucken und -denken.

----------

## osprofi

Natürlich habe ich parallel "Eigeninitiative" entfaltet und mittlerweile die LÖsung gefunden und erfolgreich pure-ftpd installiert.

Bin jetzt rundum zufrieden und danke allen, die an der Lösung meines Problems mitgeholfen haben.

mfG

osprofi

----------

